# An Open Letter To The Membership...



## PDX_Doug

The original purpose and focus of Outbackers.com was to provide a forum for Outback travel trailer owners. A place to discuss common interests and learn from fellow aficionados. Outbackers was also conceived with the intent of providing a different, friendlier, more inviting atmosphere than the other forums that dominated the RV community.

_In that spirit, the Outbackers.com community exists to celebrate the interests we share in common, not the issues that drive us apart._ There are countless opportunities on the internet and elsewhere in life to discuss any topic you wish to explore, no matter how controversial or divisive. In contrast - our little niche you might say - the atmosphere at Outbackers is intended to be a refuge from all that. An escape from the ugliness in the world. A place where we can all get together and enjoy the finer things in life, without having to wade through all the muck that permeates so many other venues. An opportunity to just get away from the cares of 'The Real World', and relax for awhile and enjoy each others company.

Over time, the community has evolved and grown. Our focus is broader now, and we welcome campers and RV'ers of all persuasions. We also encourage open discussion on a wide range of issues. Many of which have little or nothing to do with Outback ownership. And it is that broadening of focus that has turned a simple owners group into a close and vital community. Many would say a family. By the same token, in order to preserve the supportive and non-threatening nature of this community, there are certain 'hot-topic' issues that have been deemed inappropriate for discussion in this venue. Were not saying there is anything wrong with these topics, they just don't belong here. As such, we do not talk politics or religion. We stay away from discussions about abortion, gun-ownership rights, and those types of issues that tend to be so emotionally charged, and have proven to be so divisive elsewhere.

Now, some of you may feel that this is all a little too politically correct. Maybe a little too restrictive, or even wimpy. To that, all I can say is&#8230; "It is what it is". You will notice that I do not use this resource as a soapbox to advance my own views on political or social issues. No one has ever seen statements or arguments from me about where I stand on such topics, nor will you. Tempting as it sometimes is, Outbackers.com is not here for the advancement of personal agendas, and I will not use it as such. No one else will either&#8230; Period.

Recently, a topic came up on the forums regarding questions about guns and their place in the camping environment. Nothing wrong with that, it was a valid discussion. The questions posed were specific and compelling. Initially, the responses were specific to the questions asked, informative and interesting. Unfortunately, it didn't take long for the original questions to be swept aside, and the discussion became political in nature. At that time, and for that reason, the topic was removed.

Following that action by the moderators, the typical cries of 'censorship', 'freedom of speech' and 'too many rules' rang out. In response to those comments, let me clarify a few things&#8230;

First of all, Outbackers.com is a privately held and funded entity. As such the ownership is free to set forth any rules deemed appropriate to the desired direction and use of the resource. The First Amendment regarding freedom of speech simply does not apply, and is not a valid argument in opposition to the administration of this forum.

The opportunity to participate in the Outbackers.com community is offered to all who care to partake, without cost or restriction to how much or how often they choose to do so. It should be kept in mind though that participation is a granted privilege, and not a right. A privilege granted to those who agree to and follow the rules and to participate in the spirit set forth by the ownership.

The rules clearly state that the administrators can and will remove any topic, posting or verbiage deemed inappropriate to the community. This is not censorship, this is moderating.

The rules are not open to debate, nor do the members get to pick and choose which rules to follow, and which to ignore. Everyone participating in this community agreed when they signed up to follow the rules, and it is expected that they do just that.

Finally, let me say that none of this would be possible without the professional and dedicated efforts of the Moderating Team. The Moderators all offer their time freely and on a voluntary basis. You may not always agree with their actions, but they deserve your respect and thanks for the effort they put forth. I can't imagine what this place would be like without them, and they all have my unqualified appreciation, admiration and support. Moderators&#8230; I thank you, for a job well done!

And on that note, I hope that we can move forward and with an understanding that this community succeeds or fails based on all of our efforts. It is up to the members to remember what we are here for, and to participate with friendliness and respect towards our fellow Outbackers. And that in our administration of the community, the Moderators and myself will continue to approach each and every decision with the single minded goal of keeping Outbackers.com the best little forum on the internet.

Now, let's get back to doing what we do best&#8230; having fun!









Thank you for your time, and&#8230;

Happy Trails,
PDX_Doug
Owner and Administrator
Outbackers.com


----------

